# Alle Spiele müssen für 3-6€ raus.



## kiaro (10. Juli 2010)

*Alle Spiele müssen für 3-6€ raus.*

Natürlich nicht alle, aber bestimmt 99%.  
Fast alle hier aufgelisteten sind *komplett und original.*
Der Versand kostet für 1-2 Spiele 1,45€, ab 3 Spielen 4,10€.
Es gibt auch einen *aushandelbaren Mengenrabatt.*


*PC (5): (3-5€)*

Bioshock*  - 5€*
Der Herr der Ringe - Die Schlacht um Mittelerde*  - 5€*
Die Siedler - Das Erbe der Könige*  - 5€*
Harry Potter - Der Gefangene von Askaban*  - 3€*
Need for Speed - Most Wanted*  - 3€*


*GC (4): (3-5€)*

Battalion Wars*  - 5€*
FIFA 06*  - 3€*
Spartan Total Warrior*  - 5€*
Tony Hawk's Underground 2* - 3€*


*Wii (6): (3-25€)*

Battalion Wars 2*  - 5€*
Call of Duty - World at War*  - 12€*
Madden NFL 2009*  - 12€*
Monster Hunter Tri*  - 25€*
Need for Speed - Carbon*  - 5€*
Sonic und der schware Ritter*  - 8€*
Wii Sports*  - 3€*

*
PS2 (20): (4-10€)*

007 Agent im Kreuzfeuer* - 4€*
Brothers in Arms - Earned in Blood* - 4€*
Brothers in Arms - Road to Hill 30 * - 4€*
Fight Night Round 3 * - 6€*
Freekstyle* - 4€*
God of War * - 10€*
GUN* - 8€*
Medal of Honor - Frontline* - 4€*
ShadowMan 2econd Coming* - 2€* (ohne OVP)
Soul Calibur III* - 6€*
Star Wars Battlefront 2* - 6€*
Star Wars Episode 3 - Die Rache der Sith* - 2€* (ohne OVP)
Tekken 5 *- 6€*
Test Drive Unlimited * - 6€*
TNA Impact * -4€*
WWE Smackdown vs Raw 2008* - 4€* (ohne OVP)
WWE Smackdown vs Raw 2009* - 6€*

Action Replay Max* - 8€*


*Xbox 360 (2):  (5€)*

Forza Motorsport 2* - 6€*
Saints Row* - 6€*

* reserviert *


----------



## mkay87 (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Alle Spiele müssen für 3-6€ raus.*

Hi. Hätte Interesse an:
*
GC:*
Spartan Total Warrior 

*Wii:*
Battalion
 Wars 2
Need for 
Speed - Carbon 

Hätte Interesse an den 3 Spielen.  Kannst du da bitte mal einen guten Paketpreis machen, du sprachst ja von Mengenrabatt 
Danke.


----------



## kiaro (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Alle Spiele müssen für 3-6€ raus.*

Also habe nochmal bei der Post nachgefragt.
Wenn ich drei Spiele versenden würde kostet das 4,10€ Versand, da die Höhe mehr als 5cm beträgt, unter 1kg Gewicht.
Es wären normalerweise 15€ + 4,10€, also 19,10€.

Sagen wir 17,10€?


----------



## mkay87 (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Alle Spiele müssen für 3-6€ raus.*

Porto kostet bei 3 Spielen noch nicht 4,10€. Wenn man 2 Spiele nebeinander legt (Man kann die dann mit Tesafilm an der Kante leicht zusammenkleben) und das 3. drüber. Geht dann für 2,20€ durch, versende ja auch sehr oft 2 oder mehr Spiele.

Deswegen: Wie wäre es mit 16€?


----------



## kiaro (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Alle Spiele müssen für 3-6€ raus.*

Dann machen wir 16,20€, okay?


----------



## mkay87 (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Alle Spiele müssen für 3-6€ raus.*

Klingt gut. Reservier mir bitte die 3 Spiele bis Donnerstag. Habe im Moment viel Stress. Danke.


----------



## kiaro (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Alle Spiele müssen für 3-6€ raus.*

Mach ich.


----------



## mkay87 (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Alle Spiele müssen für 3-6€ raus.*

Ich brauche noch deine Bankverbindung


----------



## battlefielder13 (15. September 2010)

*AW: Alle Spiele müssen für 3-6€ raus.*

Monster Hunter Tri+Star Wars Battlefront 2 für 30€ inkl.?*


----------

